# Is It A Shandy Or A Shanty?



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 15, 2015)

Friends offered up a Shandy and I had never heard the term. I always called Beer and Ginger Ale a Shanty?

Which is it?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2015)

A shandy here is beer/lager and lemonade, usually.
a shanty is an old song sung by sailors.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 15, 2015)

I never heard the term used for anything other than a crude little shack!

*
IT'S ONLY A SHANTY IN OLD SHANTY TOWN aka IN A SHANTY IN OLD SHANTY TOWN
From the film "The Crooner" (1932)
(Joe Young / Little Jack Little / John Siras)

Ted Lewis & His Band (vocal: Ted Lewis) - 1932
Ted Black & His Orch. (vocal: Chick Bullock) - 1932
Johnny Long & His Orch. - 1940 & 1946
Somethin' Smith & The Redheads - 1956


I'm up in the world,
but I'd give the world to be where I used to be,
A heavenly nest,
where I rest the best,
means more than the world to me.

It's only a shanty
in old Shanty Town
the roof is so slanty it touches the ground.
But my tumbled down shack by an old railroad track,
like a millionaire's mansion is calling me back.

I'd give up a palace if I were a king.
It's more than a palace, it's my everything.
There's a queen waiting there with a silvery crown
in a shanty in old Shanty Town.


(Contributed by Gramam Gibson - January 2005)*

Shandy  — a drink made of beer mixed with lemonade, ginger ale or ginger  beer  — first appeared in Britain in the mid-nineteenth century. Guests  can, of course, quaff the beer and lemonade separately.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2015)

This was, a long time ago, our deer hunting shanty located deep in our woods. The house below is where I lived as a baby.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2015)

We would tend to call those shacks, I think.. Though we do use shanty town; but i haven't heard that used about anywhere in UK, usually South Africa.
you have never heard any old sea shanties?!


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 15, 2015)

AZ Jim, wow, that film goes back aways. Like the words, and tis true, every man's home is his castle even if it is a shanty. 

Pappy, is one of those people you standing in front?

And now too I want to know what the heck ginger beer is. Never heard of it. Guess it depends on where one lives, different terms for the same thing.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2015)

You know, Rose. I don't know. Could be me but I think this was taken when I was a baby.


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks Carolyn for the link. Guess I have had it wrong all these years, it is shandy and I have pronouced it wrong all these years. I had one years ago, quite refreshing on a hot summer day.


----------



## Fern (Jan 15, 2015)

A shandy here is a beer with lemonade, love it,a great thirst quencher


----------



## oakapple (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, I love shandy in Summer, but it has to be beer NOT lager [yuk] with lemonade.As others say 'shanty towns' run down communities with shacks made of wood/rags]metal. Sea shanties.... 'what shall we do with a drunken sailor' etc.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2015)

There was a beer & tomato juice drink called a "red eye" that was popular in my area years ago. I would love to try a "shandy".


----------



## Lon (Jan 16, 2015)

It's SHANDY in New Zealand-------beer/lemonade. I was indoctrinated on my first trip there in 1992


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

Now I really fancy a shandy, must go and have one, we have beer and lemonade, so nothing to stop me!


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2015)

There's also a 'lager/cider top', which is lager/cider with about an inch of lemonade on the top. In my opinion the best thing you can do with a lager is dilute with something (ANYTHING) else, and the worst thing you can do to any OTHER alcoholic drink is dilute it with ANYTHING.


----------

